# traffic-shaping mit debian



## theflash (28. Februar 2006)

Hat jemand ein paar schöne Links für mich, wie ich sowas realisieren kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2006)

Traffic-Shaping wird mittels tc, bzw. tcng konfiguriert.
tc selbst soll recht kompliziert sein, weswegen tcng entwickelt wurde um das alles etwas zu vereinfachen. Im Linux-Magazin gab es darueber mal einen netten Artikel.
Falls nur fuer ausgesuchte Programme "geshapet" werden soll, dann wird wohl Trickle die bessere Wahl sein. Dieses ist auf jeden Fall recht einfach zu handhaben. Auch dazu gab es im Linux-Magazin (selbe Ausgabe) mal einen netten Artikel.

Ich hab mal fix die Links rausgesucht:
Bandbreitenkontrolle und -Simulation mit TCng
Traffic Shaping im Userspace mit Trickle


----------

